# Next Single Girls Get Together - vote for preferred date pls



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Please vote here for your preferred date option for the next meet up. Think I've set it up so you can vote for multiple dates (Lou - pls amend if I've got that wrong!) 

Will do a separate poll for location....

Am assuming the main event will be a Saturday lunch - and those who want to can then stay on for afternoon tea/dinner etc. If Saturdays are an issue, we could also consider Sunday but I think if people are travelling to the location, Saturday probably best...

Vote now and let's see what works best for the majority 
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Suity - have 'voted, but can do any of these except 4th April.

Be great to have a meet up - I'm excited already ( I don't get out much obviously!!  )

Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm Ok for all dates right now, but I will be going back to Reprofit in April so that may change. Also may have to go to Hong Kong with work in April too....but we won't be able to suit everyone, so let's see which date works best for the majority and lock it in!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Very limited what with hopeful trip to Czech and duties - have voted but does look like won't be able to make it as am duty the popular dates.... For us up northy's it would be great to finalise a date sooner rather than later so we can take advantage of cheaper flights......  If poss....
Or like I said on other thread - have a meet up north

Take care mini x x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I've selected several but with EC planned for 6th April I doubt I'll be able to commit until nearer the time.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I can do any of the dates apart from the 28th March as I am going to LWC to an open day. But I voted once and I can't see how to vote again?? Am I   ? 

Thanks for sorting this Suity, I would love to meet you all!

Bingbong x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - I have voted for the two dates in March - would feel a bit nervous about coming in April as my baby is due during the last week in April as I don't want to be too far from home!

I also voted for London as it's a bit nearer for me and would feel less nervous travelling up there for the day!

But please go with the majority as I can always make the next meet instead, 

Thankyou Suity for setting this up - you are just so organised!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, we seem to be quite even on the dates

Personally I'd prefer one of the two dates in March as it looks like I need to go to Hong Kong for work in early April and then late April will be back at Reprofit

Will give it another day or two for any additional responses and if not, let's pick either 21st or 28th March....hmm, will need to get on with the booking - not that far off now!

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Suity....well done for getting this off the ground.  If it's down to March I can only do the 21st....will be in Portugal the following weekend for a hen weekend...hopefully a sober one as will be preggers and not able to drink!   

lol...Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm erring on the side of the 21st anyway - it seems that suited most people better

It's coming up rather fast though so we need to get on with checking out possible venues if we go with this

Lou - perhaps you and I need to do a ring round already and see if there is space anywhere for 10-15 people with kids on Sat 21st - you mentioned somewhere in Warwick with a private room? Should we see if it's available?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi 

I can do all dates as not booking anything in my diary other than EDD 22-05-09  

If the venue is ok, i.e. distance, actually Warwick would be good as if I go into early labour my hospital is Warwick   no need for any hot water and towels in the resturant.  

 to all, sorry not posted much recently, just seem to be racing round at work and home at mo.

Chowy


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I can do most of those. I'm not sure about the 4th, but think it's ok anyway.
Sam x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Chow I do hope that there is no early labour!!!  

21st March sounds great, I am really looking forward to meeting everyone. I would probably drive from London if anyone wants to car pool?

Bingbong x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi!
It's my first post on the single girls. Just had my egg collection today and I am hopeful. Will find out tomorrow how many will fertilise!
I would love to come to the single girls get together. I haven't found on the posts where the event will take place?
I look forward to meeting you all!
Flower x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Lou - let's assume 21st March in Warwick/Stratford for now - not sure how many people but I'm thinking at least 10 and up to 20....

If you can see if any private rooms available and let us know, and then we can make a final decision on where/when

thanks  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi 

If its 21 March I can actually come - I can't believe it!!!! I will land in Gatwick airport at 11ish but have no idea where Stratford/Warwick is   is it far?? Hotel is by London Bridge I think, will need to check. As long as my mum is happy for me to leave her for a couple of hours I would love to come, that is if the 21 is confirmed and I don't get lost


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't make the 21st  but I will await the ******** photos eagerly!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Me neither... am working... will wait for the piccies too
Mini x


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

ooh - I can make it on the 21st!  Will come up to Stratford/Warwick as long as I can take the train or hitch a ride with someone.

I'd be happy to go to another one in April.

And one up north sometime!

Eddy


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Another meet up in April sounds great....
Gutted will miss the 21st.  Can't get out of this work committment though..
mini x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh pity, I won't be able to make the 21st. I would be up for another meet up in April, specially in London.


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey everyone.....

I am hoping to make the 21st.....looks like I can do a return flight for about £55-65....with an early start on Saturday and flying back sunday.  Will wait until location is finalised! 

Who would be for an April one in Scotland?!?!?  Looks like the my rental flat upstairs will be empty for a few weeks so could accomodate a few visitors for a weekend? 

lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Good idea Coco - we could aim for 21st March in Stratford, and then one of the later April weekends in London

I am off to Reprofit at the end of April so I don't want to promise to organise the London one, but if I was around I'd come along  

With so many of us now and so spread out, we're never going to find a date/place which works for everyone - so I think it's great to aim for a series of smaller and more regular meet ups  

Suitcase
x

PS Winky - if it didn't clash with Reprofit, then I'd come to Scotland for sure...


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Me - I'd be up for a mini meet in Scotland .......  
mini x x


----------

